# Alten PC mit SSD tunen?



## FetterKasten (12. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich war hier glaub ich locker 5-7 Jahre nicht mehr, weil ich noch relativ selten PC Games spiele und wenn auch nich besonders Neue, wollt jetzt aber mal nen Thread eröffnen, weil ich meinen PC gern etwas tunen möchte.

Und zwar habe ich aktuell dieses System, was ich aber auch schon locker 7 Jahre hab:

Mainboard: Gigabyte EX38-DS4 mit SATA2
Graka: AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series 1GB (früher mit Nvidia 9800GTX, aber die is 2012 kaputt gegangen)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Ram: 4GB OCZ
Festplatte: Seagate 500GB 7200rpm
Windows Vista x64 Home Premium

Mit der Leistung bin ich an sich noch zu frieden, da brauch ich nichts updaten. Wie gesagt, wenn Spiele eh nur mal sowas wie Left 4 Dead oder so. Wird hauptsächlich als Multimediakiste genommen.
Ich hab mir lediglich überlegt auf eine 500GB SSD umzusteigen, und so nervige Ladezeiten beim hochfahren oder anderen Anwendungen zu sparen.
Sowas zb:
Crucial CT500BX100SSD1 interne SSD 500 GB 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder:
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-75E...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1442071358&sr=1-2

Am besten gleich 500GB, dass ich sie als einzige Festplatte nehmen kann, denn der Speicherplatz reicht mir aus.

Bewirkt das, das von mir erhoffte, flottere Laden?
Welche SSD würdet ihr empfehlen?
Würden sich evtl. auch 4 GB mehr Arbeitsspeicher bemerkbar machen oder is das Schwachsinn?
Ich denk, dass ich meinen PC noch bestimmt 5 Jahre behalte und die Leistung dafür reicht. Nur flottere Ladezeiten hätt ich gern.

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## BiJay (12. September 2015)

Also eine SSD ermöglicht dir einen schnellen Start des PCs und bei den meisten Anwendungen. Bei Spielen muss dies nicht immer der Fall sein - das hängt sehr vom Spiel ab und kann auch nur einen geringen Unterschied machen. Für Videos, Musik etc. ist eine SSD auch nicht nötig. Deswegen ist eine so große SSD eigentlich gar nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Du kannst ja neben der SSD immer noch die Festplatte benutzen. Die verlinkten SSDs sind in Ordnung, nur eben bei der Größe kannst du nochmal drüber nachdenken. Mehr als 4GB brauchst du eigentlich nicht - für Mulitmedia ist die nicht nötig und Spiele, die so viel brauchen, würden eh auch eine bessere Grafikkarte + CPU erfordern.


----------



## FetterKasten (12. September 2015)

Also bei Ladezeiten gehts mir auch nicht um Ladezeiten bei Spielen, sondern hauptsächlich Hochfahren und eben den Windows Alltag, dass eben die ganze Bedienung schön flott läuft.
Firefox schnell startet, 4k Videos schnell öffnen und eben alles ohne Verzögerung geht. Stand-By Modus schnell rein und raus etc.
Will sozusagen, dass der PC so flüssig läuft wie ein aktuelles Smartphone.

Weitere Überlegung, warum ich eine 500GB als Einzige wollte, ist die Lautstärke. Bei meinem aktuellen PC hört man eigtl. nur noch die Festplatte, Lüfter sind nahezu lautlos und das wär auch ganz schön dann.
Außerdem ist die Platte alt und wer weiß, wann sie den geist aufgibt und 170 Euro wären für sowas jetzt auch nicht die Welt.

Auch solche Sachen wie Virensuche, Defragmentierung, Indexierung usw., die immer mal im Hintergrund laufen und der Rechner lahm machen, sollten ja auch schneller gehn.

Das war noch so meine Überlegung dabei.

Würde bei dem "alten" System 8GB Ram Sinn machen oder reicht für mein geplantes Tuning nur die SSD?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2015)

Sofern du keine aktuelleren Spiele zockst kannst du dir die RAM-Aufstockung sparen, davon wirst du keine Mehrleistung haben. Für reine Boot- und Programm-/Spielstart-Beschleunigung ist eine SSD der richtige Weg. Bei der erübrigt sich zudem die Defragmentierung.


----------



## FetterKasten (13. September 2015)

Also ich habe mal das Samsungmodell bestellt mit einem extra Einbaurahmen von 3,5 auf 2,5".
Ich denke, der Geschwindigkeitsboost sollte deutlich spürbar sein im Vergleich zu jetzt.
Bei einem Test von Toms Hardware hab ich auch gelesen, dass in der Praxis der SATA2 Anschluss kaum langsameres Tempo hat als SATA3, weil die Zugriffszeiten von größerer Bedeutung sind.

Ich habe ja noch WinVista, da ist es dann sicherlich sinnvoll, die Defragmentierung und die Indizierung manuell zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal das Samsungmodell bestellt mit einem extra Einbaurahmen von 3,5 auf 2,5".
> Ich denke, der Geschwindigkeitsboost sollte deutlich spürbar sein im Vergleich zu jetzt.
> Bei einem Test von Toms Hardware hab ich auch gelesen, dass in der Praxis der SATA2 Anschluss kaum langsameres Tempo hat als SATA3, weil die Zugriffszeiten von größerer Bedeutung sind.


 Genau. Grad im "Alltag" werden ja nicht mal hier, mal da 400MB geladen, sondern es geht eher um mal hier, mal da 10kb, 400b, maximal 10MB. Ne Festplatte rattert dafür die ganzen Sektoren ab, das gibt eine Verzögerung, und die hast du bei einer SSD nicht mehr. Daher wird Dir Dein Alltag sicher viel schneller vorkommen, auch wenn es für Games an sich maximal bei der Ladezeit was bringt.



> Ich habe ja noch WinVista, da ist es dann sicherlich sinnvoll, die Defragmentierung und die Indizierung manuell zu deaktivieren.


 ja, würde ich machen. Aber nicht wegen der Legende, dass eine SSD wenig benutzt werden sollte, damit nicht früh kaputt geht. Sondern allein weil diese Dienste überflüssig sind für eine SSD. Denn wegen der Lebensdauer: selbst wenn du eine SSD jeden Tag zu 50% komplett neu überschreibst: du hast pro Zelle sicher 4000-5000 oder mehr Schreibvorgänge verfügbar, das ganze dann noch mal 2 (in meinem Beispiel werden ja "nur" 50% pro Tag überschrieben), dann hast du bei ich sag mal zur Rechenvereinfachung 3650 möglichen Schreibvorgängen pro Zelle also 3650 x 2 Tage Nutzungszeit, als 7300 Tage - das sind geteilt durch 365 mal eben 20 JAHRE


----------



## FetterKasten (17. September 2015)

So die SSD ist eingebaut.
Kämpf mich noch durch den Neuinstallations und Windowsupdate Wahnsinn.

Eine Frage hab ich mal noch:
Ich hab gelesen, dass man bei einer SSD im BIOS bei den SATA Einstellungen AHCI aktivieren soll.

Kann mir jmd. erklären, was das genau bewirkt und ob die SSD dadurch schneller wird?

Nachdem ich es aktiviert hab, lädt bei Booten zusätzlich ein AHCI Programm. Dadurch dauert der Start min. 5 Sekunden länger.

Lohnt sich das?


2. Frage: Soll ich die Indizierung einfach deaktivieren, indem ich den Haken bei den Laufwerkseigenschaften wegklicke? Weil ich hab auch noch ein Tutorial gefunden, wie man die .exe in der Systemsteuerung deaktiviert.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

Mit AHCI kannst du halt erst die volle Leistung nutzen, und zudem fehlt glaub ich im IDE-Modus ein Befehl, der bei der SSD defekte/verbrauchte Zellen "markiert". 

Hattest du denn AHCI vor der Win-Install aktiviert? 


wegen Index: einfach bei den Laufwerkeigenschaften machen und übernehmen.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. September 2015)

Ja hab ich extra vor der Installation aktiviert.

Werd aber sowieso nochmal neu installieren (is eh noch nichts drauf), weil Grafiktreiber und Service Pack nicht gehen. Wenn man ein altes Windows hat, ist es denk ich am sinnvollsten erstmal alle zichtausend Updates zu installieren, bevor man sich neue Treiber runterlädt und installiert^^

Also ich hab den Haken weggemacht, dann arbeitet Windows ja auch erstmal ne Zeit, bei ziemlich vielen Dateien kamen aber auch Fehlermeldungen. Viell. mach ich erst den Haken weg und deaktivier danach auch noch die .exe.

Eine allerletzte Frage habe ich noch:
Könnte es Sinn machen das BiOS auf die neuste Version (2011) zu flashen, sodass evtl bessere SSD Unterstützung vorhanden ist?
Aktuell denk ich eher, dass ich es lass, weil never touch a running system und weil ich dann alle Einstellungen neu machen muss. Oder könnte sowas mehr Performance bringen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

Also, ein BIOS-Update solltest du lieber machen, denn grad die Board von so 2008-2010 haben oft Probleme und Fehler grad wegen SSDs, weil die "damals" noch sehr teuer waren und noch nicht oder nur ganz selten benutzt wurden. Dass du jetzt Fehlermeldungen hast, nur weil Du den Indexdienst beendest, spricht auch dafür, dass es vlt sogar ein Update wirklich braucht. Lade aber vor dem Update dann mal im BIOS die Standardwerte, und Flash es bloß nicht unter Windows, wenn du da jetzt ggf. Fehler hast, sondern per DOS oder Board-Menü, falls es eines hat.

Und Windows: am besten direkt eine möglichst neue und komplette Version schon auf DVD besorgen, kannst du ggf auch runterladen - es kann aber auch sein, dass Win Vista allgemein mit SSDs nicht so dolle ist, vlt informier dich da mal.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. September 2015)

Also die Fehler hängen glaub ich nicht mit der SSD zusammen, sondern allgemeines Windows Wirrwarr.
Funktioniert sonst alles super und lt. diesem Samsung Magician sind die Geschwindigkeiten auch richtig gut für SATA 300. So 285/MB pro Sekunde.

Hab jetzt trotzdem mal das aktuelle BIOS geladen, das war aber doch nur eine Beta von 2009. Aber besser als 2007^^
Flashen ging auch super einfach. Nur beim Starten F12 gedrückt und ein Flashprogramm ist gestartet, was die neue BIOS Datei automatisch auf der Festplatte gefunden hat.

Dieses AHCI Programm beim Booten ist jetzt eine neue Version, die nur noch 2 secs lädt anstatt 5-7. Hat sich also gelohnt.

Werd jetzt noch alles schön installieren (lädt grad deswegen schreib ich hier aus Langeweile vom iPad^^) und dann sollte alles passen.

Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, is alles schön schnell 

Nochmal Danke für die Hilfe euch 3

Und Herbboy, du bist genauso gut wie 2004 
Nur das Avril Lavigne Bild fehlt


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Also die Fehler hängen glaub ich nicht mit der SSD zusammen, sondern allgemeines Windows Wirrwarr.
> Funktioniert sonst alles super und lt. diesem Samsung Magician sind die Geschwindigkeiten auch richtig gut für SATA 300. So 285/MB pro Sekunde.
> 
> Hab jetzt trotzdem mal das aktuelle BIOS geladen, das war aber doch nur eine Beta von 2009. Aber besser als 2007^^
> ...


 haha , Elefantengedächtnis  

na, dann mal viel Spaß mit dem nun schnelleren PC


----------



## ten10 (17. September 2015)

Ich habe mir auch vor kurzem eine Samsung SSD Evo 500 eingebaut und darauf mein Windows 7 gekloned. Danach hab ich direkt auf Windows 10 umgewandelt.
Aber egal - ich benutze auch das Magician Programm.

Zwei wichtige Punkte müssen vorhanden sein, damit man die volle Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann:
Erstens den AHCI Modus nutzt und 
Zweitens, um die volle Geschwindigkeit von ca. 500 MB/s zu bekommen, muss man die SSD an einem 6 GB/s-fähigen Anschluss (SATA 3) anschliessen, sofern
das Board überhaupt diese besitzt - ältere Boards haben nur die bis zu 3 GB-Anschlüsse - das kostet die Hälfte des Speeds. Optisch oft zu erkennen 
an der unterschiedlichen Farbgebung der Anschlüsse, z.B. weiß für 6 GB und blau für 3 GB/s  (SATA 2)  z.B. usw.  

Allerdings ist es ja auch sehr einfach in dem Magician Programm auszulesen - denn unter Systeminformationen steht dort unter "SATA Interface"
direkt im Text, ob es an einem SATA 3 - also 6 GB Anschluss - hängt, denn nur dann sollte Magician fähig sein, hier eine Info anzuzeigen.

Ich habe auch ein älteres Board aus 2011 - habe aber Glück, daß hier schon SATA 3 - 6 GB - und SATA 2 Anschlüsse gemixt vorhanden sind,
mein vorheriges Board, obwohl ein ordentlich teureres, sehr gutes Board, hatte aber nur SATA 2 - im zweiten PC verbaut.
Du schreibst ja, du hättest ein "Mainboard: Gigabyte EX38-DS4 mit SATA2" - also SATA 2 - ergo bis 3 GB - dementsprechend macht die geringere Geschwindigkeit
von 285 MB/s vollkommen Sinn - es geht hier einfach nicht schneller - der SATA 2 Anschluss ist hier ein Flaschenhals und bremst die SSD aus.

Hier Screenshots meiner Magician-Anzeige:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(der Unterschied zeigt sich bei mir mit SSD ordentlich - mein Windows benötigte vorher mit vielen Programmen und Einbindungen laufend, 
ca. 5 Minuten um voll nutzbar zu sein, jetzt ist es  einsatzfähig in ca. 45 Sekunden ... macht Spass, das Ding rennen zu sehen)


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

ten10 schrieb:


> gute Zusammenfassung


jo, fetterKasten hat aber wohl leider nur SATA2, aber es wird trotzdem ganz klar ne Steigerung sein.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. September 2015)

Ich glaub normale Festplatten lesen doch nur so bis 50Mb/sec?
Jetzt mit 280 kann man sich den Unterschied denken.

Und wie Toms Hardware sagt, der wichtigtste Unterschied sind die um Welten schnelleren Zugriffszeiten, die keinen Unterschied machen, ob Sata2 oder 3.

Man überträgt ja relativ selten einzelne Dateien mit mehreren Gb Grösse, wo der Speed dann mit Sata3 fast doppelt wäre.

Zumindest nicht lohnenswert um nur deswegen nen neues Mainboard und Cpu zu kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich glaub normale Festplatten lesen doch nur so bis 50Mb/sec?
> Jetzt mit 280 kann man sich den Unterschied denken.


 nee, es sind schon 100 bis 125MB/s, was moderne Platten schaffen. Aber das ist halt immer noch nicht schnell genug für SATA3, und der Hauptpunkt sind eben die Zugriffszeiten. Bei ner HDD hast du zB vlt. nur 50MB zu laden für ein Programm, aber die bestehen vlt 25 Einzeldateien, für die jeweils zB 10ms gesucht werden muss. Dann hast du schon 25x10ms = 250ms, also ne viertel Sekunde plus noch ne halbe Sekunde reine Datenladezeit, wenn man als Speed 100MB/s annimmt. Also eine ganze Sekunde Gesamtladezeit. Bei ner SSD: Zugriffszeit Null, Speed selbst bei SATA2 mit vielleicht nur 250MB/s macht das dann nur 1/5 Sekunde in der Summe für die 50MB, also über ne halbe Sekunde schneller als per HDD. Das wirkt dann wie "poppt sofort auf" versus kurzes bewusstes Warten. 

Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel, das grad für kleineren Dateigrößen, wie es dauernd im Windowsalltag vorkommt, den Nutzen einer SSD klarmacht. bei großen Datenmengen, die für einen aufwendigeren Programmstart wiederum nötig werden können, kann es sein, dass eine SSD "nur" in der Summe 30% schneller lädt, obwohl die an sich doppelt so viel MB/s schafft - das liegt daran, dass du die Daten ja nicht einfach nur lesen lässt und das war's, sondern die werden ja auch von der CPU verarbeitet, was unabhängig vom Lesespeed dann eben auch eine Weile dauert. zB du lädst 1GB an Daten für ein Spiel, das dauert mit ner SSD dann z.B. 5 Sekunden, mit ner HDD 25 Sekunden - aber das Entpacken und Berechnen fürs Game dauert halt auch 20 Sekunden, dann hast du eben per HDD 45 Sekunden Gesamtzeit, per SSD aber trotzdem 25 Sekunden. Das Spiel hat also "nicht mal" eine Halbierung der Ladezeit durch die SSD


----------



## ten10 (17. September 2015)

Wenn da kein Unterschied wäre, zwischen SATA2 und SATA3 , dann hätte man es auch nicht einführen müssen.
Der Unterschied ist jedenfalls stark erkennbar - ich kann es vergleichen, da ich in beide Rechner Windows 10 aufgespielt habe und dafür jeweils die gleiche 500er EVO eingebaut habe.
Nur mit dem Unterschied eben, daß der erste Rechner, mit massig Programmen im Windows-Start und SATA3 noch um einiges schneller hochfährt, gegenüber dem zweiten Rechner mit SATA2,
bei dem mal einfach dahergesagt nur ein Zehntel an Daten beim Windows-Start verarbeitet werden müssen, gegenüber meinem ersten PC.

Aber das soll natürlich nicht die Leistung einer SSD auch an SATA2 schmälern, nur eben daß nicht die volle Leistung bei SATA2 genutzt wird bzw. nicht genutzt werden kann - das ist Fakt und zeigt
sich bei mir bei den Rechner-Vergleichen ( beide Rechner ähnliche CPU - ähnliche Speichergrösse - gleiche Graka - Windows 10 Pro .... usw.)

Und - deine Frage bezog sich ja auf "Alten PC mit SSD tunen" - und hier muss eben auch gesagt werden, daß es sicher etwas bringt gegenüber dem alten Zustand mit HD - nur eben fährt man diese SSD
dann unter ihrem leistungsmässig machbaren ... egal, was Toms Hardware sagt. Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ich 10 Liter Wasser aus einer kleinen Öffnung am Behälter schütte, oder aus einem grossen
Loch das Wasser dann schnell herausrauscht - das ist der Vergleich 3GB zu 6GB ...


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

ten10 schrieb:


> Wenn da kein Unterschied wäre, zwischen SATA2 und SATA3 , dann hätte man es auch nicht einführen müssen.


 es ging ja erstmal nur den Unterschied HDD <=> SSD, und dass bei ner HDD wiederum SATA3 eben nix bringt. Und dass eine SSD trotz nur SATA2 trotzdem große Teile ihrer Leistung ausspielen kann, weil eben grad im Alltag NICHT zig dutzende an MB fließen, wo es wirklich total wichtig wäre, ob es nun 250-300MB/s oder 450-600MB/s sind.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. September 2015)

Ich schreib nun doch nochmal, weil irgendwas nicht stimmt.
Mitten im Betrieb geht einfach der PC aus. Kein Bluscreen, keine Fehler, einfach Klick und Neustart oder Aus.

Manchmal passiert gar nichts, aber wenn dann meist die ersten Minuten nach dem Start.

Für was kann das sprechen?
Im Unterschied zu gestern hatte ich eigtl. nur Win neu gemacht, alle Service Packs installiert und mit Treibern von Chipsatz Graka usw. angefangen.

BIOS zurückflashen?
Nochmal alles neu installieren?

edit: ich habe grad gestartet, da war erst nichts. Sobald ich Firefox geöffnet hab, is der PC aus und Neustart.
Ich habe sogar extra in den Einstellungen den automatischen Neustart bei Fehlern deaktiviert, aber es kam trotzdem kein Bluscreen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich schreib nun doch nochmal, weil irgendwas nicht stimmt.
> Mitten im Betrieb geht einfach der PC aus. Kein Bluscreen, keine Fehler, einfach Klick und Neustart oder Aus.
> 
> Manchmal passiert gar nichts, aber wenn dann meist die ersten Minuten nach dem Start.
> ...


  ALLE Treiber aktuell? Updates drauf? Wenn du Pech hast, ist das Board einfach so alt, dass es ein Problem mit modernen SSDs hat. Es kann aber auch mit dem veralteten Vista zu tun haben, das ja eh immer ein "Stiefkind" von MS war. Wenn möglich, würde ich Win7 mal testen. Oder SSD raus, Win Vista auf eine HDD installieren und schauen, ob da der Fehler nun ebenfalls auftritt - dann is nämlich definitiv was anderes nicht okay.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. September 2015)

Ich krieg das kotzen, kauf mir gleich ein Macbook oder so

Jetzt geht zb. wieder alles einwandfrei. Es scheint nur wirklich kurz nach dem Booten irgendwie in ner kritischen Phase zu sein, wenn der PC vorher nicht an war.
Wenns wieder passiert, flash ich mal auf ein altes Bios zurück und installier nochmal alles neu.

Und diesmal nehm ich alles die alten Treiber von den beiliegenden CDs.
Diesmal hab ich mir Chipsatz, Graka und Soundkarte alles neu runtergeladen, viell. liegts auch dadran.

Wenns dann noch nich geht, besorg ich mir Windows 7.
Dass es am Board liegt glaub ich eigtl. nicht, weil ich bei Google viele Beiträge finde, wo es mit SSDs genutzt wird.

Wenns dann nich geht hol ich mir nen Hammer^^

edit: gestern beim Neuinstallieren war zb. das Problem, dass das Servicepack 1 nicht zu installieren ging, erst manuell runtergeladen.
Alles neu und nichts drauf und schon funktioniert dieses scheiss Windows nicht richtig

edit2:
ist es eigtl. normal, dass man die SSDs hört?
Wie gesagt mein PC ist fast lautlos, ich hab eigtl. nur die alte Festplatte gehört.
Jetzt hör ich je nach Zugriff ein leichtes Fiepen. Kommt glaub ich auch von Graka, hört man jetzt nur mehr, weil die alte Festplatte das nicht mehr übertönt.
Ich hör allerdings von der SSD auch ein sehr leises "Zugriffsrattern". Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hör allerdings von der SSD auch ein sehr leises "Zugriffsrattern". Wie kann das sein?


 das kann nicht sein. Bist du sicher, dass es die SSD ist?


----------



## FetterKasten (18. September 2015)

Was kann sonst solche Geräusche machen wenn keine Festplatte drin is?

Evtl ist das ja ein Fiepen, was durch frequentes ein und ausgehen so klingt wie Zugriffe.

Hab extra nochmal mein Ohr rangehalten, is keine Einbildung. Im Vergleich zur alten Festplatte aber nur sehr sehr sehr leise


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was kann sonst solche Geräusche machen wenn keine Festplatte drin is?
> 
> Evtl ist das ja ein Fiepen, was durch frequentes ein und ausgehen so klingt wie Zugriffe.
> 
> Hab extra nochmal mein Ohr rangehalten, is keine Einbildung. Im Vergleich zur alten Festplatte aber nur sehr sehr sehr leise


 bau die SSD mal aus und leg sie neben den PC, ob du es dann noch hörst. Es kann auch von anderen Bauteilen kommen, und theoretisch könnte natürlich auch die SSD, wenn das Ströme durchjagen, mini-Geräusche von sich geben, aber dann musst du echt wahnsinnig hellhörig sein und einen ansonsten auch extrem leisen PC, denn ich hab noch von niemandem gehört, dass er die SSD bemerkt... ^^


----------



## FetterKasten (18. September 2015)

Ich höre auch zb. wenn ich in Firefox scrolle ein Fiepen von der Grafikkarte^^
Würde mich aber nicht als super hellhörig bezeichnen. Viele Leute hören nur nich mehr richtig 

Stört mich ja auch nicht, is mir nur aufgefallen, deswegen bau ich sie nich wieder aus.
Kann ja auch von umliegenden Teilen kommen, die halt beim Zugriff Strom durchjagen.
Klingt auf jeden Fall so, wie ein ganz leises Festplattenrattern.

Habe jetzt übrigens wieder ein älteres BIOS geflasht, bisher gabs noch keinen Absturz.
Sag ja: Never touch a running system ^^

Mal noch was:
Ich nutze ziemlich oft Stanby bei Windows.
Mit der Ssd fährt er in 1 Sekunde rein.
Beim reaktivieren, startet aber die SSD (kein Festplattenleuchten) nicht mehr und der Pc hängt sich auf.
Kann man da irgendwie die Reaktivierung Einstellen?

Und: Obwohl ich Indizierung etc. deaktiviert hab. Im Leerlauf leuchtet trotzdem etwa jede Sekunde die Festplattenleuchte. Is das normal?


----------



## FetterKasten (18. September 2015)

So, scheint so als ist eh alles vorbei^^

Nachdem der Pc doch wieder ausgegangen ist, wollte ich das ursprüngliche BIOS wieder flashen. Version F3.
Hatte zwischendrin F6c (die Betaversion) und dann F5.

Biosupdate verlief ohne Probleme (wieder über das im Bios integrierte FlashUtility), allerdings startet der PC jetzt immer neu, ohne dass es zu irgendeiner Anzeige am PC kommt.

Scheint so als ist das Bios zerschossen. Versuch Sonntag mal verschiedene Sachen abzuklemmen und Cmos Reset.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> So, scheint so als ist eh alles vorbei^^
> 
> Nachdem der Pc doch wieder ausgegangen ist, wollte ich das ursprüngliche BIOS wieder flashen. Version F3.
> Hatte zwischendrin F6c (die Betaversion) und dann F5.
> ...


 hoffentlich klappt es... ^^


----------



## FetterKasten (19. September 2015)

Hat nicht geklappt. Hab mal ne Mail an den Gigabyte Support geschrieben.

Gehäuse, Netzteil, BlurayBrenner und die neue Festplatte kann ich noch behalten.

Was gibs denn so für Empfehlungen für Mainboard, Cpu, Arbeitsspeicher, Cpu-Kühler und Graka?

Was zahlt man denn heutzutage so für Ein Highendsystem? Also nicht das teuerste und beste, was es irgendwie gibt. Sli und son Müll, sondern für beste Preisleistung?
Und was bekomm ich so für max. 600 Euro für die genannten Komponenten?
Wie viel schneller sind die als der aktuelle PC?
Lautstärke wär mir auch sehr wichtig.
Ein grosser Cpu Kühler wie aktuell (skythe mugen) sollte ja kaum hörbar sein, brauchts nur noch eine möglichst leise Graka bei guter Preis-Leistung.

Soll ich nen neuen Thread aufmachen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Hat nicht geklappt. Hab mal ne Mail an den Gigabyte Support geschrieben.
> 
> Gehäuse, Netzteil, BlurayBrenner und die neue Festplatte kann ich noch behalten.
> 
> ...


 also, unschlagbar bei Preis-Leistung und "Zukunftssicherheit" wäre aktuell ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für 260€ und dazu ein Sockel 1150-Board um die 70-90€, am besten H97-Chipsatz. 16GB DDR3-RAM 1600MHz kosten 100€. Ein solider CPU-Kühler für nen leisen PC 30€. Dann bist du bei 460-480€ - für ne gute Grafikkarte wird es dann aber zu knapp. Vielleicht beim RAM erstmal 8GB nehmen, dann hast du ca. 170-190€ für eine Grafikkarte wie die AMD R9 280 oder eine GTX 960. 

Alternativ: bei der CPU nur einen Core i5 nehmen, dann wäre bei der Grafikkarte eine R9 280X drin. Der Xeon wäre halt eine solidere Basis über viele Jahre, weil er mit seinen 4 Kernen 8 Threads verwalten kann und damit quasi ein 8Kern-Prozessor ist wie die Core i7-CPUs. Der Core i5 hat 4 Kerne und 4 Threads.

Beim Board könnte man auch mit einem Modell, dass einen B-Chipsatz hat, mit 60€ auskommen.


Das System wäre dann aber auch allein wegen der Grafikkarte schon mehr als 50-60% schneller. Kann gut sein, dass du ne Verdoppelung hast selbst mit "nur" eine R9 280 und dem Core i5. und für Deinen Q9550 bekommst du übrigens einzeln verkauft sogar noch um die 60€


----------



## FetterKasten (20. September 2015)

Aktuell war die Graka eine XFX HD7770. Hab ich glaub ich noch nicht geschrieben.
Der alte PC hatte komplett glaub ich sogar an die 2000 gekostet, wo er neu war, mit allem drum und dran. Dafür hat er ja dann auch so lang mit guter Performance gehalten. (und hätte noch länger^^)

OK da werd ich mich mal ein bischen umschauen und wenns nich anders geht, mal hier posten, was ich vor hab zu kaufen.

Würde dir oder Anderen evtl. noch irgendwas einfallen, wie ich das Mainboard wieder hinkriegen könnte?
Gigabyte hat ja sogar irgendwie 2 BIOS Chips drauf, einen zur Redundanz. Kann das sein, dass echt beide hin sind?
In der Anleitung hab ich auch nichts besseres gefunden, außer CMOS Reset durch Batterie rausnehmen.

Mal schauen, was meine Mail an den Support ergibt.

Wie gesagt: Anschaltknopf drücken, PC startet immer wieder neu (so im 2 Sekunden Abstand) und keine Anzeige am Monitor.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Aktuell war die Graka eine XFX HD7770. Hab ich glaub ich noch nicht geschrieben.
> Der alte PC hatte komplett glaub ich sogar an die 2000 gekostet, wo er neu war, mit allem drum und dran. Dafür hat er ja dann auch so lang mit guter Performance gehalten. (und hätte noch länger^^)


 2000 mit ner 7770? ^^    ganz allgemein ist es seit vielen Jahren an sich nicht lohnenswert, mehr als 1000-1200€ auszugeben 

Zum Board hab ich keinen Rat. Vlt. mal alles abstecken, was nicht zwingend nötig ist, um den PC einzuschalten, und nochmal testen


----------



## FetterKasten (21. September 2015)

Nein 2000 mit der 9800GTX.
Die 7770 (100 Euro) kam ja erst 4 Jahre später rein, als die GTX kaput war (war so ne OC Version).

CPU 500, BluRay Brenner 300, Dark Power Pro Netzteil, Mainboard mit X38 Chipsatz war auch state of the art, ...

War ja 2008. Der Brenner kann sogar noch HD-DVDs abspielen und glaub sogar brennen, weil das die Zeit war, wo noch nicht sicher war, was sich durchsetzt^^

Alles abgesteckt hatte ich auch schon, bis auf CPU und ein RAM Riegel.
Dann wart ich mal die Gigabyte Antwort als letze Möglichkeit ab.

Entweder ich bring sie irgendwie zum Austausch auf Kulanz, was ich nicht glaube.
Ich kauf mir ein neues Sockel 775 Board
Oder den neuen PC


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2015)

775er Board wäre vlt sogar gebraucht besser, obwohl sogar immer noch einige im Handel gibt


----------



## FetterKasten (25. September 2015)

Ich hab noch einen Scythe Mugen CPU Kühler für Sockel 775.
Passt der auch für Sockel 1150?

Bei neueren hab ich gefunden, für Sockel 775 und 1150.
Evtl. passt der ja sogar, nur früher gabs den Sockel 1150 ja noch nicht und steht deswegen nich dabei.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen Scythe Mugen CPU Kühler für Sockel 775.
> Passt der auch für Sockel 1150?
> 
> Bei neueren hab ich gefunden, für Sockel 775 und 1150.
> Evtl. passt der ja sogar, nur früher gabs den Sockel 1150 ja noch nicht und steht deswegen nich dabei.


 der GANZ alte ist aus einer Zeit, wo es noch keinen Sockel 1150 gab, auch noch keinen 1155 oder 1156, die identisch sind bezüglich der Kühlermontage. 

Aber wenn du mind die Version 2 Revision B hast oder neuer, dann passt der generell, aber du musst dafür dann halt noch das passende Montagematerial haben. Falls du es nicht mehr findest, dann mail mal Scythe an - ich weiß nicht, ob die immer noch so nen super Support haben, aber früher haben die Montage-Teile sogar kostenlos nachgeschickt. Und es kann auch sein, dass beim ganz alten Mugen auch das neuere Montagamaterial passt - das müsstest du auch Scythe mal fragen.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. September 2015)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine Zusammenstellung rausgesucht:

CPU:
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 TRAY - Hardware,

Mainboard:
8587886 - MSI H97 PC Mate Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

Arbeitsspeicher:
16GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Graka:
2048MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 960 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


Gerne darfst du noch verbessern.

Denke das ist das Sinnvollste.
Neuen schnellen PC und wenn ich die 100 Euro die ich für alte Komponenten noch kriege abzieh und die 80 Euro fürs Mainboard (weil da brauch ich ja sowieso ein neues), dann is das sehr günstig, für sehr viel mehr Leistung!

Habe aktuell noch eine Xfi Extreme Music Soundkarte.
Lohnt sich das heutzutage noch, das Ding mit veralteten Treibern zu nehmen?
Oder gleich den Onboard Sound vom neuen Mainboard?
Hab ein Z5500 digital und lege schon wert auf guten Klang.
Nur kA, ob ne alte Soundkarte im Vergleich zu den neuen Realtek Sachen noch Sinn macht.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

Jo, das wäre ein gutes Paket. 

Wegen der Soundkarte: einfach mal testen. ^^  Vlt zuerst den Onboard nehmen, und wenn du nix negatives merkst, belässt du es beim onboardsound. Schließt du das Lautsprecherset denn digital oder analog (mit 3 Steckern) an? Falls digital, dann spielt die Soundkarte eh keine Rolle, was die Qualität betrifft - es kann aber je nach Soundchip sein, dass man dann keinen Surroundsound hat. Analog wäre wiederum die Qualität des Soundchips ein Faktor, dafür klappt es aber mir Surround immer


----------



## FetterKasten (25. September 2015)

Also Mail an Scythe is raus. Womöglich kann ich den alten Mugen weiter nehmen. Ich hab gelesen, dass die einen passenden Halter für 8 Euro inkl. Versand zuschicken. Wenn nicht bestell ich halt nen Neuen.

Die Lautsprecher schließ ich am PC analog an, weil Spiele ja nicht immer DolbyDigital oder DTS unterstützen und der Soundchip den 5.1 Sound umrechnen muss.
Ja dann probier ich einfach mal. Hätte ja sein können da gibs Erfahrungen wie das mit Soundkarten heutzutage ist. EAX und solches Zeug hat ja immer weniger Bedeutung und klaren Sound sollte ja eigtl. auch mittlerweile ein Onboard Chip liefern.

Was ich auch krass find, wo heut überall Grafikchips drin sind: In CPUs (hätte ich keinen Xeon, sondern i5 oder i7 genommen), auf jedem Mainboard. Jmd der einen i5 kaufst hat dann 3 Grafikprozessoren, von denen eh nur die richtie Graka genommen wird.^^

Macht mal wieder richtig Spaß Hardware zu shoppen. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch 2,3 aktuelle Spiele^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Also Mail an Scythe is raus. Womöglich kann ich den alten Mugen weiter nehmen. Ich hab gelesen, dass die einen passenden Halter für 8 Euro inkl. Versand zuschicken. Wenn nicht bestell ich halt nen Neuen.
> 
> Die Lautsprecher schließ ich am PC analog an, weil Spiele ja nicht immer DolbyDigital oder DTS unterstützen und der Soundchip den 5.1 Sound umrechnen muss.
> Ja dann probier ich einfach mal. Hätte ja sein können da gibs Erfahrungen wie das mit Soundkarten heutzutage ist. EAX und solches Zeug hat ja immer weniger Bedeutung und klaren Sound sollte ja eigtl. auch mittlerweile ein Onboard Chip liefern.
> ...


 das Board selbst hat keinen Chip, sondern nur die CPU - das Board liefert aber dann die Monitoranschlüsse  

Zum Sound: das Z5500 ist okay für seinen Preis, aber richtig "gut" ist es nicht, das trifft aber an sich auf alle 5.1-PC-Boxensets zu    Das sind halt 5 Boxen + Sub + noch ein kleiner Digitalreceiver für unter 300€, und grad die kleinen Boxen eines solchen Sets sind klanglich gar nicht in der Lage, Sounddetails so darzustellen wie zB ein 2.0-Boxen mit Lautsprechern, die 20-25cm hoch sind. D.h. selbst wenn es einen Unterschied moderner Onboard <=> Xfi gibt, kann es sein, dass du den erst mit besseren Boxen hörst.


----------



## FetterKasten (26. September 2015)

Ich hab jetzt leider bei dem Mainboard bei einer Bewertung gelesen, dass bei den Anschlüssen für den CPU Lüfter, nur eine Lüftersteuerung mit einem 4-Pin Lüfter möglich ist.
Möchte ja aber den Mugen mit 3Pin Anschluss weiternehmen.
Gibs da ne Möglichkeit trotzdem ne Lüftersteuerung zu haben, oder muss ich nochmal stornieren und ein anderes Mainboard bestellen?

Ich könnte ja eigtl. auch meinen CPU und Systemlüfter einfach bei den Systemlüfter Anschlüssen vom Be quiet Netzteil anschließen oder? Sollte doch funktionieren oder is das zu gefährlich, weil das Netzteil ja nicht die CPU Temp weiß?

Oder kann ich einfach die Pin Belegung am Lüfteranschluss ändern, sodass es geht?

http://de.msi.com/support/mb/H97-PC-Mate.html#down-manual
Hier im Handbuch unter 1-21

Viell. gibs ja auch doch irgendwo ne Einstellung im BIOS um von PWM auf Voltage zu ändern, muss ich mal suchen.


----------



## Downsampler (26. September 2015)

Welche Kabel verwendest du an der SSD? Es sollten SATA 2 Kabel sein für den Anschluß an einem SATA 2 Controller. Im zweifel nimm ein Kabel, das beim Mainboard dabei war.

Bei einigen Gigabyte Mainboards gibt es eine Funktion im BIOS, die das BIOS auf die Festplatte speichert. Diese solltest du DEAKTIVIEREN, da das BIOS bei aktivierter Option ein Backup auf deine erste angeschlossene Festplatte macht und dabei die Partitionen zerschiesst.

Zum BIOS flash folgendermaßen vorgehen: erst die BIOS Datei herunterladen und am besten auf einen USB Stick entpacken, dann im BIOS DEFAULT Werte laden und speichern. Vor dem Neustart den USB Stick einstecken und BIOS Flashen mit dem eingebauten Flash Programm, dann neu starten und im BIOS wieder DEFAULT Werte laden und speichern.

 Wenn du ein DUAL BIOS Mainboard hast, zuerst das Backup BIOS flashen danach das normale BIOS und danach erst neu starten. Diese Wahlmöglichkeiten sollten im internen BIOS Flasher angeboten werden. Ansonsten kann es passieren, daß du nach einem Neustart zb. beim Übertakten mit instabilen OC Einstellungen wieder das alte BIOS vor dir hast, weil das BIOS Recovery dann mit dem Backup BIOS startet. Dann kann es zu solchen seltsamen Reaktionen kommen, daß plötzlich BIOS Einstellungen von selbst verändert bzw. Einstellungen die im neuen BIOS vorhanden im alten aber nicht vorhanden waren, durcheinander sind, sprich du hast das alte BIOS mit Optionen aus dem neuen BIOS. Das könnte erklären warum dein PC von selbst aus geht. Ich habe selbst die gleichen Probleme gehabt mit einem DUAL BIOS Mainboard von Gigabyte mit Sockel 775.

Auch eine defekte BIOS Batterie kann zu BIOS Problemen führen. Einfach eine neue Batterie einbauen kann schon Fehler vermeiden.

Warum funktioniert eigentlich im Forum-Menü der "Abmelden" Button nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt leider bei dem Mainboard bei einer Bewertung gelesen, dass bei den Anschlüssen für den CPU Lüfter, nur eine Lüftersteuerung mit einem 4-Pin Lüfter möglich ist.


MSI Deutschland - H97 PC Mate
Hier im Handbuch unter 1-21

Viell. gibs ja auch doch irgendwo ne Einstellung im BIOS um von PWM auf Voltage zu ändern, muss ich mal suchen.[/QUOTE] Im Handbuch steht an sich nur, dass 4Pin UNTERSTÜTZT werden, nicht, dass NUR 4Pin unterstützt werden. Der 4.Pin ist ein Zusatzpin, d.h auch bei 4Pin sind die linken bzw. rechten 3 Pins (je nach Perspektive  ) identisch, und wenn Board oder Lüfter keinen 4. Pin haben, läuft der Lüfter einfach ohne PWM (PWM steuert den Lüfter mit zig kleinen Stromstößen statt einem durchgehenden Strom an, was etwas leiser sein soll). 

Oder schreiben Leute, dass es mit 3Pin nicht funktioniert?


----------



## FetterKasten (26. September 2015)

Einer hat geschrieben, dass es nicht geht, aber man weiß ja nicht, ob der sich auskennt.
Ich denk ich lass die Bestellung so und schau, ob man es umstellen kann.

Und falls es nicht geht, schließ ich einfach beide Lüfter (CPU und Gehäuse) ans Be quiet Netzteil, weil das auch steuert. Dürfte bei dem fetten Mugen Kühler ausreichen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Einer hat geschrieben, dass es nicht geht, aber man weiß ja nicht, ob der sich auskennt.
> Ich denk ich lass die Bestellung so und schau, ob man es umstellen kann.
> 
> Und falls es nicht geht, schließ ich einfach beide Lüfter (CPU und Gehäuse) ans Be quiet Netzteil, weil das auch steuert. Dürfte bei dem fetten Mugen Kühler ausreichen.


 ja klar, du musst halt nur um BIOS dann die Lüfterwarnung abstellen, wenn du nicht den CPU-FAN-Anschluss benutzt. Kannst aber auch nen neuen Lüfter mit 4Pin bestellen, wenn du willst ^^


----------



## FetterKasten (27. September 2015)

Mal noch eine Frage:

Ich habe ja noch das 7 Jahre alte Dark Power Pro P7 450Watt Netzteil drin.
Jetzt habe ich bei PCGames Hardware gelesen, dass man auf keinen Fall so ein altes Netzteil drin lassen sollte.
Es kann zu Problemen bei den Boost vom Haswell Prozessor kommen und ein altes Netzteil kann die neue Hardware zerstören.

Übertrieben oder was meinst du?

Hab ans Netzteil überhaupt nicht gedacht, weil ich dachte mein altes is gut genug. Wenn neu, welches mit guter Preis-Leistung und möglichst sehr leise würdest du empfehlen?

Welchen leisen 4 PIN Lüfter würdest du für den Scythe Mugen empfehlen? Den zb.?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...m-0-1300-U-min-0-27-dB-A--schwarz_654270.html

Viell. hätt ich mir auch gleich alles neu kaufen sollen. Nun ja jetzt bleibt noch das Gehäuse, Bluray Laufwerk, Soundkarte und CPU Kühlkörper, den ich behalten kann.
Ich hoffe das sollte keine Probs mehr machen oder??^^

Viell. geh ich lieber auf Nr sicher und nehm auch ein neues Netzteil.
Könnte ja auch Grund für die plötzlichen Neustarts ohne Blu Screen gewesen sein, bevor das Mainboard hinüber war.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...re-Power-L8-CM-Modular-80--Bronze_757798.html ??


----------



## FetterKasten (27. September 2015)

Ich habe mich nun entschlossen doch ALLES neu zu kaufen.
Hab gesehn, dass mein Gehäuse keine USB 3.0 Anschlüsse hat. Brenner unterstüzt nur Windows Vista und XP etc etc.
Nach so langer Zeit macht irgendwie nur Sinn ALLES neu zu kaufen.

Sry wird langsam unübersichtlich^^

Also nochmal zusammenfassend:
CPU, Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher, Graka ist bestellt.

Jetzt bräuchte ich noch günstige gute leise Tipps für:
- Gehäuse (am besten ohne Netzteil und ohne Lüfter, Midi Tower)
- Netzteil
- gleich nen kompletten Sockel 1150 Kühler
- Blu Ray Laufwerk (evtl. Brenner, wenn nicht viel teurer)
- Soundkarte (soll an die Gehäuseanschlüsse koppelbar sein)


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2015)

Netzteil zB das Be Quiet System Power 7 mit 500W, das ist sehr bewährt und reicht für alles gut aus. 

Gehäuse zB das hier Antec GX500 Window blau mit Sichtfenster (0761345-15502-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder  AeroCool Aero-800 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da wären je 2 Lüfter drin, die vermutlich nicht lauter sind als Deine, weil die sicher schon ziemlich alt sein dürften  

Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Blu Ray: sicher? Für Filme würde ich definitiv eher einen externen Player nehmen, denn zu den Laufwerken brauchst du noch Software und hast immer noch immer wieder mal Filme, die Probleme bereiten. Und vom Preis her kriegst du ja externe Player auch ab 50€.

Soundkarte: hast du denn überhaupt gute Boxen? Der onboard-Sound von Mainboards ist heutzutage völlig okay, eine extra Karte nur sinnvoll, wenn du wirklich ganz gute Boxen/Kopfhörer hast


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hatte jetzt doch nur CPU, Mainboard, Graka und RAM bestellt.

Ist jetzt alles eingebaut und läuft bisher tadellos.

Anfangs war der RAM noch im BIOS auf 1333MHZ eingestellt, den hab ich auf 1600 hochgesetzt.
Gibs sonst noch irgendwas Wichtiges außer AHCI einzustellen? Die Timings beim RAM haben soweit ich das beurteilen kann auch gestimmt.

Hab jetzt das Gigabyte H97-HD3 Mainboard.
Schein aber auch so, als geht beim CPU-FAN Anschluss keine Lüftersteuerung mit 3Pin. Schließe den jetzt einfach an den 2. Systemanschluss an.


Mit Mindfactory war ich allerdings nicht so zufrieden.
Ich vermute die haben nur so günstige Preise, weil sie Rücksenderware verkaufen.
Am Mainboard war zb schon etwas Wärmeleitpaste und die Anleitung sah nicht so glatt wie neu aus.
Wird wahrscheinlich deren Masche sein, find ich schon etwas dreist.


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Oktober 2015)

Mal noch ne Frage:

EIgtl. hat der Xeon ja einen Boosttakt von 3800Mhz.
Jetzt, wo ich den Speicher auf 1600Mhz gestellt habe, ist der Boosttakt aber nur noch 3600Mhz.
Wegen dem Multiplikator von 16 geht das glaub ich nicht mehr auf.

Ist das richtig so?
Viell. hatte das Mainboard deswegen automatisch 1333 eingestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage:
> 
> EIgtl. hat der Xeon ja einen Boosttakt von 3800Mhz.
> Jetzt, wo ich den Speicher auf 1600Mhz gestellt habe, ist der Boosttakt aber nur noch 3600Mhz.
> ...


 an sich solltest du den RAM unabhängig von der CPU einstellen können. Welchen nicht-boost-Takt hat die CPU denn? Vlt. ist der Boost nur "zufällig" bei 3600, denn der Boost muss ja nicht zu 100% aktiv werden - ansonsten bräuchte man ja gar nicht zwischen "normal" und "boost" zu unterscheiden, wenn der eh immer auf boost läuft


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Oktober 2015)

Also es steht beim Status im BIOS bei allen 4 Kernen:

Non Turbo Ratio: 34 und 3400 Mhz
Turbo Ratio 36 und 3600 Mhz

und eigtl. müsste es bei 38 sein, allerding kann ich die Einstellungen nicht ändern.


Ein weiteres Problem zum verrückt werden hab ich auch:

Nachdem ich die Graka Treiber installiert hab, drehen etwa alle 10-20 Sekunden die Graka Lüfter für 2 Sekunden voll hoch und dann wieder runter.
Der neuste Treiber hat auch nicht geholfen.
Im BIOS ist alles normal, nur wenn Win7 geladen ist.

Das ist zum verrückt werden.
Kann selbst ein neuer PC nicht einfach funktionieren so wie er soll?


----------



## Golgomaph (5. Oktober 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Mit Mindfactory war ich allerdings nicht so zufrieden.
> Ich vermute die haben nur so günstige Preise, weil sie Rücksenderware verkaufen.
> Am Mainboard war zb schon etwas Wärmeleitpaste und die Anleitung sah nicht so glatt wie neu aus.
> Wird wahrscheinlich deren Masche sein, find ich schon etwas dreist.



Also dass deren Masche das ausschließliche Verkaufen von Rücksendeware ist, ist jetzt mal so dahin gestellt, schließlich hätte das Unternehmen wohl kaum so viele Kunden wenn sie dass so offensichtlich machen würden ^^
Ich gehe natürlich nicht davon aus, dass Mindfactory die Rücksendeware wegschmeißt, ich arbeite auch nicht dort, aber es wäre ja anzunehmen dass sie die Rücksendungen auf jeden Fall mal durchgehen, auch um zu sehen ob noch alles da ist.
Wer weiß, vielleicht war es ja einfach ein Fehler in der Aussortierung, aber das jetzt ganz Mindfactory anzuhängen wäre denke ich ein Fehler. 
Ich zum Beispiel bekam den Großteil aller Bestellung bei Mindfactory günstiger als sonst wo und trotzdem eingeschweißt und ungeöffnet.

Wo man allerdings aufpassen muss: 
Nachtbestellungen sind dort ja Versandkostenfrei, allerdings kann man recht oft lesen dass sie bei einigen Teilen angeblich die Preise kurzfristig um ein ganzes Stück erhöhen, also nicht nur ein paar Euro.
Konnte dass bei meinen Bestellungen allerdings nicht beobachten.


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt hab ich den Speichertakt wieder auf 1333 und es steht bei Turbo Ratio 38 und 3800Mhz

Warum das??


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2015)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich den Speichertakt wieder auf 1333 und es steht bei Turbo Ratio 38 und 3800Mhz
> 
> Warum das??


  du HAST aber DDR3-1600er, oder hast 1333er? Bei letzterem: der Vorteil von 1600 ist gering, da würd ich es dann lieber bei 1333 lassen als beim Turbo weniger. Ansonsten musst du mal die Menüs durchgehen, ob man NUR das RAM umstellen kann.

Grafikkarte: manche Grafikkarten-BIOS-Versionen spinnen mit bestimmten Treiberversionen etwas. Ich würde da an Deiner Stelle den MSI Afterburner installieren und selber eine Lüfterkurve aktivieren, die "überstimmt" das BIOS. Oder mal eine andere Treiberversion testen


----------

